# Raw Food Question - Egg white for coat, Good or Bad???



## Brando999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been reading mixed reviews on the net in terms of feeding your dog raw eggs. My dog has suffered from skin issues since he was about 6 months old and actually the last few weeks I've been mixing in raw egg whites in his food and his skin/coat has never been better.

I haven't been giving him the yolk - just the egg white...but completely raw.

Anyone have any type of insight on this topic and whether it's ok - and if this is completely fine, how much is too much?

Thanks


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

The egg yolk actually has more biotin, so you might want to feed a whole raw egg a few times a week. My dog even crunches the shell and eats it. Some people give their dogs as much as one egg per day, but I don't give that many. It might not hurt the dog to give extra egg because it's a balanced source of protein, however you probably wouldn't see any added benefits in overfeeding them.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Please read the following posting that I have put a link too.. This will help you understand about eggs and coats

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/28194-shiny-coats.html


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta has been getting an egg a day since she was 4mos old. I give her a whole egg and about 2tbsp of whey.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Brando999 said:


> I've been reading mixed reviews on the net in terms of feeding your dog raw eggs. My dog has suffered from skin issues since he was about 6 months old and actually the last few weeks I've been mixing in raw egg whites in his food and his skin/coat has never been better.
> 
> I haven't been giving him the yolk - just the egg white...but completely raw.
> 
> ...


what kind of food are you feeding your dog? I feed raw egg with shell and a heaping spoon of cottage cheese everytime my dog works out.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Vendetta has been getting an egg a day since she was 4mos old. I give her a whole egg and about 2tbsp of whey.


you feed your dog whey protein? lol just asking by the way..


----------

